# Book Cliffs deer



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

After four days of trying to find the "right" one. My dad was able get the shot on this Buck Sunday morning. (which he affectionately referred to as his birthday buck(Sunday was his 66th)).



















Congratulations again Dad!

It was a great hunt, makes me want a BookCliffs tag thats for sure.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!!

You dont see many 66 year old guys still at it with a bow, good on him!! I hope i can still do it at his age, congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a " -^*^*^*- "


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful buck Pops, beautiful buck! I hope I'm still charging on at 66 years young.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a sweet buck! Looks like you put a smokin shot on him too. They HATE when you hit em there! :twisted:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great buck, congradulations to your dad. I love seeing the older guys still succeeding.Keeps me inspired :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang thats a nice deer! Congrats.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome and it looks like an excellent shot also. Good for him!


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

did you see alot of bucks? My mom has a muzzy tag out there


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful Buck!!! Great Shot, too! Love that mass and shape!

Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

don't know if that is a big guy and a big deer that makes those horns look small but those horns are larger in person. love the mass!


----------

